# O'Reilly vs. Autozone Battery



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

Well, my battery has seen better days and I gotta go grab a new one during my lunch break. I am planning on heading out of town today after work, and I get up and my truck will barely start. Rather than chance it, Im just gonna replace it. 

Which place do yall like best? As far as batteries are concerned, is there any difference. I know this is a boring post, but its a slow day here at work!

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I buy all my batteries at AutoZone. My cranking battery on my boat failed & they replaced it no problem. I've also heard Wal Mart is a good place to buy batteries.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Neither, go buy an Interstate, Sams Club sells them as do most non-chain auto parts and auto repair shops, that or a NAPA battery. rs


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Neither go to Sears and get a die hard!


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

TxDuSlayer said:


> Neither go to Sears and get a die hard!


 X2....Hand on the bible; I had the same Die Hard for 10 years in my Bronco before it went out.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

TxDuSlayer said:


> Neither go to Sears and get a die hard *Platinum*!


That or an Optima.

Both are pricey, but as the saying goes "you get what you pay for"

Both O'reilly and Autozone carry Optimas.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I think with our heat down here, it doesn't really matter - buy the battery with the longest "free replacement warranty" that you can afford.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

I have been buying the Auto Zone batteries for a number of years now without any problems. I usually buy their gold battery. I think that is what it's called.
Ken


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> I think with our heat down here, it doesn't really matter - buy the battery with the longest "free replacement warranty" that you can afford.


 Prob the best answer. I bought batteries for both mine and the wife's vehicles last year from OReillys. So far no problems at all. So who knows...


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Optima


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

032490 said:


> I have been buying the Auto Zone batteries for a number of years now without any problems. I usually buy their gold battery. I think that is what it's called.
> Ken


+1. There are more Auto Zone stores around than anyone else.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Auto Zone, easy return plus the have your records on the computer. No hassle returns. Auot Zone gets my vote


----------

